# what is the meaning



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

with people getting their underwear in a bunch 'those who do wear underwear ' i figure ill ask question that every one can answer that cant offend any body so lest start.
why did you pick the name you are suing on the forums or other sites forums?
and if you have a avatar or switch around with avatars why them?
the name i am using has a few meanings 
1. A gambit (from ancient Italian gambetto, meaning "to trip") is a chess opening in which a player, more often sacrifices material, usually a pawn, with the hope of achieving a resulting advantageous position. (paste from wike no way i was typing it all out)
2. I it is also the name of my pug 

1. am using my pug as my avatar because he goof ball 
I did have a Christmas penguin but A_Watch picked on it the bully

if this is in the wrong section I would like the higher powers of the forums to send it to the right section


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, gambit, queens pawn to queen 4. 

My name (sideKahr) is both a play on words and representative of one of my chosen self defense weapons: a Kahr PM9 auto loader. My avatar is myself raising the mainsail on a hundred footer off the Maine coast - a happy memory for me.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Moonshinedave is just a name I came up with when I belonged to another site. Being from West Virginia I wanted something with a hillbilly ring to it. My avatar, was a result of me goofing around the internet and running onto it, I sorta "borrowed' it. I wish there was a better more interesting story behind it, but no. My name is dave though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have an Australian Cattle Dog so my avatar picture is often a George Rodrigue painting of either his famous Blue Dog series of paintings or his lesser known Red Dog paintings.

Slippy Toad is a character in an early 90's video game that our son's used to play called Star Fox. Nobody wanted to be the character Slippy so when I played the game with them, I was the character Slippy.

When I go to restaurants and there is a waiting list and the hostess asks for a name, I always gave the name "Slippy", which usually caused the hostess to do a double take. Evidently, I do not look like a "Slippy".


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I used operator6 because I used it at Survivalistboards where they try to get you into the darkside section of the forum to talk smack. 

Well I went into the darkside as they requested and eventually they changed the rules of the darkside because I hurt their feelings ! Lmfao !!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I use Piratesailor for a couple of reason. First I'm an avid sailor. I've been sailing on and off since I was 12 and steadily for the past 20 some odd years. Currently own a 43' cutter. So hence the sailor part. Also, many years ago, Jimmy Buffets song "prirate looks at 40" was tagged to me by a friend and it stuck. So I use piratesailor.

Lately another name has come up. I have horses too and my gf recently said I'm a pirate with a horse problem. So her daughter, and artist, made sticker (for lack of a better word... Logo or something else) for my truck that has a great design of horses on a pirate ship. I'll see if I can post it later.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I Served in the Marines and I'm from Maine

My Kids love Minions and I think they are cool... I change the minion image to other minion images from time to time


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing special about my name really. The form wanted a name and that's what popped into it. I could have put down, I suppose, what everyone calls me but I thought ass hole wouldn't be allowed. The avatar looks kind of like me from my younger days. Still have the beard but trimmed short plus my wife says I am always growling about something.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton is my name because it is my name. That way, I know who I am. 

The avatar was sent to me by a member who accused me of using mental Kung Fu. I can't remember who was my sparring opponent or who sent me the avatar. See, that is why I use my name as a screen name; the memory is not as good as it used to be.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I used the name LONE WOLF because that is exactly what I am. I do not have many friends and don't socialize a lot. I do 99% of my projects alone only asking for help when I just cannot physically carry something by myself (note to self you dented you brand new fridge taking it to the basement by yourself IDIOT). 
The picture in my avatar is of my 22lb Maine **** cat that has the exact same personality as me. Just leave me alone haha! I'm not really a cat guy but he sure is one cool character.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Red Lion as I am a Red Lion. B co, 4/32nd AR, 3rd AD in Germany and Desert Storm. Avatar was the unit crest.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Csi-Tech because I have been a Criminal Investigator and Crime Scene technician for over a quarter century. I am back on the streets as a patrol supervisor now with my unnamed Police Department in Middle Tennessee. I spent 7 years on the SWAT Team and the icon is our pin. I know it is a complete BUDS/SEAL ripoff but I had no say in that. If it were a pig I still earned it going through Metro Nashville Police SWAT School. Those guys were brutal even by my standards. I still have blisters and it was 25 years ago.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Crap .... wrong thread.






Ok so I was skipping this thread because it should be clear what mine means...

I am a rider of Hawgs. My avatar backs it up. 

Besides Muzzys hate pork!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

My name is regional, see wiki link for an explanation:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ark-La-Tex

My avatar is a Labrador Retriever because I love those dogs. I have 4. I don't change avatars often. Maybe it's time for a new one...


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Darsk is just an online name I came up with when I was 20 and (maybe inebriated) because all the other ones I could come up with were taken. Stuck with me since then.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I work at the Louisville airport (SDF) and my first time here was years ago (1965) on a cool TWA Convair 880. 
The 880 was a fire breathing dragon and was from the same design team as the Air Force B-58.

Here is a shot of a Delta 880 Houston 1974, This plane went on to Elvis (N880EP) and is sitting at Graceland.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am from Michigan and I am an old guy.my avatar is what is seen on my front gate.I have been in the Washington state national guard as an engineer mechanic and after,spent 30 years in retail auto parts management.also,I love dogs more than I like most people.

P.S.,Denton you old fart!...I sent you that cool avatar!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am from Michigan and I am an old guy.my avatar is what is seen on my front gate.I have been in the Washington state national guard as an engineer mechanic and after,spent 30 years in retail auto parts management.also,I love dogs more than I like most people.
> 
> P.S.,Denton you old fart!...I sent you that cool avatar!


Who are you? Who stole my Geritol? 
How did I get here and when do they serve lunch?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok as for "Targetshooter" that's what I practice doing three days a week , practice makes perfect . as for my avatar , well it's the state I live in and I am a southern "*******" . "It's not hate , It's pride " .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well my name on here is self explanatory, I am an Auntie. My avatar is of Oden my German Shepard. I will change it when we get new babies, such as goats, sheep, ducks, or rabbits. (Then Slippy can talk about putting them in the crock pot LOL) I don't put a picture of the turkeys because I think baby turkeys are not very cute.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> Who are you? Who stole my Geritol?
> How did I get here and when do they serve lunch?


Dude,you really need to take up coffee again!.layful:.Myself,I need two cups in the am just to start my brain.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I chose Doc Holliday yeas ago and am on a lot of other forums with the same name. Its because I have practiced with all manner of firearms my whole life and have health issues... he was also my favorite role by Val Kilmer in Tobmstone..

I normally have a avatar of Doc holliday or Val playing him, The current one is just because it looks funny and I used it when someone asked what I look like.

Denton, I cant remember the name of the person as your avatar and its buggin me... He does Northern Praying Mantis Kung Fu where I used to do Southern style..


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine is part of my name and an important date. I started using it forever ago and it just stuck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

duplicate post


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

M901a2 Tow fighting vehicle . I was boots on the ground infantry Our Delta company had the M901a2 when in the filed the m901a2 went with their assigned company. We traveled in M113a2 and a3's. The tow plt assigned to us was a mess. I knew little or nothing about the m901a2.
Commander said you will learn quick and fix that mess and he assigned me to the plt. I went to a quick Army school on the systems took over and fixed it. We went on to be recognized for our performance. 1SG stated calling me m901. Smitty was a nick name most of my life.
So it became smtty901


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I started using my nick sorta like happened to Denton..because my last name is Wheeler and everybody started noticing my big gun biceps and pizzle over the years. So I turned into bigwheel.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I chose my name as a joke about the movie transformers. Optimusprime~Octopusprime. I choose the avatar because I love glasswork and it fit my name.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm from and live in Texas, former Marine, 6531 was my MOS. My avatar is a brick that says Texas on it and it's sitting on rock. Here's the big picture.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman......just one of many, who observes what doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Nevrdun....never done prepping....just that simple...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Something's Gotta Give....SGG


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Being a logical or tactical thinker when it comes to problem solving, and as a play on words, I use tactical. Not at all in any way trying to disguise myself as being non Canadian, but rather a proud Canadian, with a sense of humour and a massive distaste to political correctness (though some is ok, I mean instead of using retard mentally inhibited don't bug me)I use the sometimes thought of term of Canuck referring to a slang on a canadian in a derogatory fashion but to which I take no offence at all. It is just a word that means Canadian to me. 

It sounded better than logical Canadian or fair thinking Canadian. I do hate the term tactical in reference to cheap flash pan overpriced products though. I do have tactical rehydration fluid for sale however, at $10 a bottle. And if you use the discount code 'pencil neck'I throw In a free sharp stick to go with it.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

How did I choose my screen name??? true story
Back when the internet was new with 14 and 28 baud modems I hung out on an investment site called "the motley fool" (it's still around).

Signed up with this new internet provider called AOL but then needed a "screen name". At the time I was sharing a sofa with a limber young thing named Maggie and a bottle of wine while we debated a screen name before settling on FoolAmI.


----------



## doubledown (Nov 30, 2015)

doubledown was the name of my kennel many years ago. I don't have an avatar because I haven't figured out how to do that yet. While I may be showing my age, I also remember the motley fool.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Car RamRod

Want me to punch-a-size your face, for free? 


Yeah, Farva is funny to me.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Farva said:


> Car RamRod
> 
> Want me to punch-a-size your face, for free?
> 
> Yeah, Farva is funny to me.


Love that movie! - meow


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

doubledown said:


> doubledown was the name of my kennel many years ago. I don't have an avatar because I haven't figured out how to do that yet. While I may be showing my age, I also remember the motley fool.


Send Mish a PM. She'll walk you through putting up an avatar. She's young, has a vary sharp mind and doesn't have to refigure it out.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh ya I use snoopy because he was fun, imaginative, solved problems in fun and unique ways, was loyal to his friends and in his own way a cool cat. He knew what he liked didn't care what others thought and had a heart to boot.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

doubledown said:


> doubledown was the name of my kennel many years ago. I don't have an avatar because I haven't figured out how to do that yet. While I may be showing my age, I also remember the motley fool.


Hey doubledown, Its easy to do...

Click on "forum actions" and then "edit profile"








Then under "my settings" click on "edit avatar"








To the right side under option 2 click "choose file"
Navigate to what file you want to use.. It should be under 100X100 pixels or 56.8kb to work

Can anyone tell that I used to do tech support? I really do hate computers though...


----------



## Dirt Road Cowboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Mine is a nickname that got thrown at me years ago. It kind of fit, and I liked it, so I started using it everywhere online except on a couple of sailing forums where I use my boat's name.
I decided to make it my personal brand and had it officially trademarked with the USPTO.


The avatar needs to be changed to add the "®" symbol instead of just the TM. (I've just been a bit busy lately and haven't had time to change it yet.)


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Farva said:


> Car RamRod
> 
> Want me to punch-a-size your face, for free?
> 
> Yeah, Farva is funny to me.


I have the dvd and on dvr just in case the dvd gets ruined


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

doubledown said:


> doubledown was the name of my kennel many years ago. I don't have an avatar because I haven't figured out how to do that yet. While I may be showing my age, I also remember the motley fool.


sidekahr had to send me PM to so could do the reply quote 
the avatar I think it was my wife or one day i spent hours trying to figure it out
I am like caveman when it comes computes , first ill hit it with a wood club then a rock after said and done I will hump it ,to much info?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gambit! I didn't need that mental image in my head this morning. Way, way to much information.


----------

